# Want to get a croc how much should i pay



## smacktart (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Im thinking about getting a small croc about 25cm just wondering what sort of price range I would be looking at a guy in shepperton offered me 300 for his fresh water (30cm) wondering if this is good. People only know what they are talking about comment I dont want random guesses thank you


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 3, 2009)

If you had to import one into Vic you'd be looking at roughly the same price. Seems very reasonable IMO.


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 3, 2009)

i paid 275 each for hatchling freshies, plus freight, sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## smacktart (Sep 4, 2009)

where did you buy your crocs from mckellar?


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Sep 4, 2009)

Damn! i want a croc, shame i live in NSW


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 4, 2009)

an arm and a leg.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 4, 2009)

i like to know where to get one aswell , about 25cm or so . $300 sounds ok to me . id drive up and buy it


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 4, 2009)

go to herptrader.com.au they got some 30cm crocs in the "others" section for sale .........


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats about right, maybe towards the higher end, but then you dont have to pay for freight. Often see them on herptrader for about $200-$300


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 4, 2009)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> Damn! i want a croc, shame i live in NSW


 
x 2


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 6, 2009)

i paid 295 for mine and it was 420mm long, and i got it locally.
they were advertised from the same guy for 250 a few months ago.
i assume you have the appropriate licence though?


----------



## TWENTY B (Sep 6, 2009)

damn nsw.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 6, 2009)

hrm, why does every single croc thread end up with everyone whinging because they cant get one?


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 6, 2009)

antaresia_boy said:


> an arm and a leg.




Ha ha ha ha


----------



## TWENTY B (Sep 6, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> hrm, why does every single croc thread end up with everyone whinging because they cant get one?


 because we can't get them...., there's your answer.
if we could, we wouldown them, and hence be able to give good advice on keeping them.


----------



## smacktart (Sep 6, 2009)

lol waaaaaa move to vic then lol


----------



## TWENTY B (Sep 6, 2009)

yea right, as if thats going to happen.


----------



## jamesbecker (Sep 6, 2009)

are crocs hard to keep?

would be pritty cool to own one


----------



## smacktart (Sep 6, 2009)

then dont winge lol only good thing bout nsw is u have bathurst mmmmm lookin foward 4 weeks to go


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 6, 2009)

smacktart said:


> then dont winge lol only good thing bout nsw is u have bathurst mmmmm lookin foward 4 weeks to go


 nah only good thing about NSW is the sign saying " welcome to victoria " the croc allowing state :lol::lol:


----------



## smacktart (Sep 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yea ive seen crocs for about that much but generally a bit bigger. aroudn the 250 range would be alright i think


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 7, 2009)

well sorry to be such an a-hole about this, but maybe cease to comment on the threads about crocodiles if its only going to be a whinge about not being able to own one.

Before i purchased the croc, i did tons of research about them, searching every thread on this forum about them, and nearly every thread had a few informative posts, then was filled with everyone complaining because they cant own one.


----------

